# ?Remote Company



## broo4909 (May 12, 2009)

Has anyone worked for of heard of Kiwi Tek company.

Thanks in advance


----------



## slrollings (May 12, 2009)

Yes, I have been working with them part time for almost a year. They are a good company. You can e-mail me specific questions at slmathiscoding@yahoo.com


----------



## Aledford (May 12, 2009)

Are they currently hiring?


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO (May 13, 2009)

From what I have heard they are accepting applications.


----------



## srich64 (May 13, 2009)

broo4909 said:


> Has anyone worked for of heard of Kiwi Tek company.
> 
> Thanks in advance



Hi - yes I worked for them for a short period of time last year.....a few days worth.  They were just getting some new clients up and running.  Training was erractic - and left alot to be desired.   I didn't actively pursue any more assignments from them because I was working elsewhere.
Things might have smoothed out for them now - not sure.
Hope this helps.
SR


----------



## ckkohler (May 13, 2009)

Is there a website we can access to look into submitting an application?  Thanks!


----------



## wude_a (May 13, 2009)

Go to www.kiwi-tek.com


----------



## broo4909 (May 13, 2009)

thanks for the information


----------

